# What to do with visitors when it rains?



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Any suggestions apart from malls?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Bowling, cinema, ice skating, skiing


----------



## jijidubai (Mar 1, 2010)

bowling is cool ! And we never think about that!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

ski dubai, spa ... and malls )))
don't worry, the forecast is not that bad, it will get better soon


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Laugh at the apparent crap drivers????


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Seriously, Mr.Rossi, take them for Moroccan bath - you can get one in Regent Beach hotel in Jumeirah or Regent Palace in Bur Dubai at a very democratic price of 150 AED for 1 hour scrabbing, steaming, washing, etc and come out brand new. At least your visitors will be clean for the rest of vacation and can enjoy sun when it comes out.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Seriously, Mr.Rossi, take them for Moroccan bath - you can get one in Regent Beach hotel in Jumeirah or Regent Palace in Bur Dubai at a very democratic price of 150 AED for 1 hour scrabbing, steaming, washing, etc and come out brand new. At least your visitors will be clean for the rest of vacation and can enjoy sun when it comes out.


Like the sound of that  Ideal start to a Sunday morning


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

SBP said:


> Like the sound of that  Ideal start to a Sunday morning


hehehe just to remind it's Tuesday today )))


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> hehehe just to remind it's Tuesday today )))


That WAS a GREAT party then   :tongue1: :clap2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are loads of art galleries and some good exhibitions on at the moment. 
Trip to Antiques Museum.
Big Bus tours (red one is best)

-


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> Any suggestions apart from malls?


kick them out..... live the "fine weather friend" cliche!


----------

